# Free zone visa restrictions



## TAPXE (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi all,

I have worked for two years for a financial services company in DIFC, Dubai. My visa is a free zone visa sponsored by DIFC rather than my company. I am looking to resign and take up a position in Abu Dhabi that offers better pay and career opportunities.

My question is, would I be subject to a 6 month waiting period before I could start my new job, therefore requiring a no-objection certificate from my employer, or does the fact I work in the DIFC free zone mean I am free to take up another position with no restrictions? (NB: the new position is not in a free zone). 

If I do need a NOC, would that be issued by my current employer or the free zone?

Many thanks


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Free Zone employees are not subject to labour bans as Free Zone companies work with Immigration only, not the Ministry of Labour. As the new role is in Abu Dhabi I don't think they can do a visa transfer, and your current company might not be willing to do this anyway. However, cancelling your visa will not result in any ban and you will be able to take up employment with your new company as soon as they have arranged your sponsorship. 

Hope that helps


----------



## TAPXE (Nov 29, 2008)

It does indeed. Thanks katiepotato.


----------

